

Groupon IPO: Pass on this deal - grealish
http://shortlogic.com/post/6142108636/groupon-ipo-pass-on-this-deal

======
grealish
[https://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:GRPN](https://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:GRPN)

